# Golf Cigar Holder



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright, so I've seen a few different products out there. But I wanted to ask everyone here what they use to hold their cigar while playing golf. I've seen some products that are both a divot tool and a cigar holder, and others that are strictly there to hold your cigar while you tee off. Anyone want to chime in? These are some of the options I've found so far:

The GV: It will do everything but hit your next shot! | Gentleman's Vice (GV)

Cigar Minder Cigar Clip - 2-Pak - Cigars International

CI Mark Mender 2-Pack - Cigars International

Grip Clip Cigar Holder

Get A Grip Cigar Clip

Golf Course Cigar Holder | Famous Smoke Shop

HeaterHolder Golf Bag Cigar Holder | Famous Smoke Shop

Any thoughts are welcome. I can't wait for this snow to melt so I can get out there and start golfing again!!!:smoke:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the cigar minder from CI


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to have the cigar minder like the one from CI, I got mine at Golf Galaxy for around $10.
After a round of maybe too many beers I left it hooked onto the golf cart. 
Worked really well, I have to buy a new one for this year.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Nothing I just put it in the grass while i am shooting.

Although be careful last time out I was a bit drunk and hit my cigar further then my ball.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've had great luck with this model.

Doesn't fit in my bag, but nothing's perfect...










Ya gotta see her fix a divot! :shocked:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lol nice. I saw one at the Cigar Heritage Festival that was basically a clip that gently held your cigar and another clip that would attach it to a golf cart or bag or girlfriend or whatnot lol. Can't remember the name though :\

I was 100% certain I'd seen the ones that stick into the ground in our warehouse but can't find any now. If you guys find a kind you really love be sure to let me know so we can carry it on our site


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The "grip clip" is what I have, and it's a pain in the ass but it does the job I guess. I would not recommend it.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Cigar Compadre?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> Nothing I just put it in the grass while i am shooting.
> 
> Although be careful last time out I was a bit drunk and hit my cigar further then my ball.


I've always heard not to do this because of the pesticides/chemical fertilizer...just an FYI.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

Although I don't golf, the guys and I do use the CI Cigar Minder on the boat and it works great. I'm sure it would do the trick on a golf cart.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never thought of using them for the boat, nice...


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm told we don't carry any because the samples we got were poorly constructed and broke. The only ones we could get that seemed "CheapHumidors" level of quality were prohibitively expensive, so we decided not to.

If y'all find a product you like, let me know and I'll try and get it into our pipeline and make sure you all get coupons


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

when I was deciding what cigar holders to sell, I eliminated anything that you would have to bend down and stick into the ground. I am too lazy for that. I wanted something you could attach to your bag or cart. I also watched some online reviews, and eliminated anything that had complaints of holding the cigar too firmly and causing damage. I also wanted it to be versatile. It should be able to be used on the course, the boat, or anywhere else you are smoking outdoors. I decided to sell the Grip Clip and the Cigar Compadre. While they might not be perfect for everybody, they have been getting great reviews.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

the tee box has always treated my cigars well. Set it down, swing, pick it back up and go at it!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Coop D said:


> I have the cigar minder from CI


Its the only one I use


----------

